# Gyuto + Nakiri



## kbright (Oct 29, 2020)

Finishing up a matched pair for chef's knives. 







The gyuto is 230 x 52mm, in AEB-L stainless at HRC62. Thin laser grind, weight is 203 grams. 
Spine taper is 2.5 2.4 1.4mm. Spine and choil are rounded.

The nakiri is 170 x 48mm, and 205 grams. 
Nakiri spine taper is 3.2 2.7 2.0mm.

Sharpened on stones, finished with a Rika 3000, then stropped.

Western handles are desert ironwood and African blackwood, with G10 spacers. Tang is in epoxy. 
Handles are contoured and shaped for a medium hand size.
Balance point is directly over the heel. These feel good to use.








Choil shot of the gyuto. The camera is slightly off angle, supposed to be symmetric.
I had to dull the heel, it bit me a couple times. A blood sacrifice was made for each knife.





Gyuto saya in stained mahogany, retaining pin is desert ironwood.





Nakiri saya in stained poplar, retaining pin is desert ironwood.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Oct 29, 2020)

All of the curves on that nakiri come together to make a very sleek, appealing package. Both look very like they would be very enjoyable to use.


----------



## kbright (Oct 29, 2020)

@SHOWERDOOKIE Thanks, I do like to shape blade profiles and handles to be appealing. After field testing in my kitchen, I did regrind the nakiri edge for more curve, it was a little too flat.


----------

